# What is the origin of your SpeedSolving profile picture?



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2020)

Whenever I see a user with a human or humanoid in their avatar, I always subconsciously think of the person as that figure. For example, if someone's profile picture is of a Muppet, I'll imagine them to look like that muppet. It's only recently crossed my mind that many people look nothing like their profile pictures  Some people's avatars are super interesting, too!

So, what's the origin of your avatar?
I'll start: my avatar is a drawing I found of Futaba Sakura, my favorite character from my favorite video game, Persona 5.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

First, you need to know my username backstory: My dad has always called 'brododragon'. I dunno why. Anyway, it just kinda stuck. Fast forward a couple years, and I'm looking through dragon pictures for my profile picture on scratch.mit.edu. I found this cut dragon, Andthen found out that it was a GIF (I love GIFs). Sadly, this website doesn't play GIFs in profile pics. Here’s the GIF: https://tenor.com/view/dragon-rawr-baby-dragon-gif-8180489


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 22, 2020)

Mine well, i like doctor who and i din't want a grey pic, so i searched nyan tardis cause i already liked this image


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 22, 2020)

Ermmm... Self explanatory. I always see people by their prof pics same. Also I don’t realised what some people’s are until like ages 
looking at them. I just see some colours and shape, then think ‘Oh, thats a xxxxx’


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

My old one was because I looked up "Star Wars wallpapers" and found it. Then I watched the mandolorian and looked up wallpapers for it.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My old one was because I looked up "Star Wars wallpapers" and found it. Then I watched the mandolorian and looked up wallpapers for it.


I don't realize that was mandolorian, just though it was a storm trooper


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2020)

it's a picture of me on a nearby waterfall


----------



## Master_Disaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Uhm


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is just my youtube channel logo, lol I'm unoriginal.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is just a random picture of a canyon. I just like the name KingCanyon for some reason.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is of my color scheme checkerboarded!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

mine is a random cube I found because I am boring.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> mine is a random cube I found because I am boring.



It's an angstrom cube, that's interesting


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's an angstrom cube, that's interesting


I never realized that... that is sorta interesting.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 13, 2020)

My family and I have always been avid readers. One YA series that I particularly liked was the Queen's Thief series by Megan Whalen Turner. The main character is a thief by the name of Gen, which also happen to be my initials reversed.
I found an image of The Thief's book cover and cropped the image of a cube in my solving orientation into the hands using MS paint.
If you can't tell, it's also where my user name comes from.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 13, 2020)

rubik's cube and the University of Iowa into one thing. Go hawks! (I actually have this cube)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 13, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Mine well, i like doctor who and i din't want a grey pic, so i searched nyan tardis cause i already liked this image


I thought it was a tardis on a beach, not a nyan tardis. That makes sense though.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 13, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> My family and I have always been avid readers. One YA series that I particularly liked was the Queen's Thief series by Megan Whalen Turner. The main character is a thief by the name of Gen, which also happen to be my initials reversed.
> I found an image of The Thief's book cover and cropped the image of a cube in my solving orientation into the hands using MS paint.
> If you can't tell, it's also where my user name comes from.


That was a great series.


----------



## Crimson The Dragon (Feb 13, 2020)

simple, i make music and this is my logo


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is a C on the Yuxin Kylin v2m. My fav color is orange and it’s my YouTube logo


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

I like clock


----------



## Scrombo (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is the face of a gingerbread man from Candyland, the board game. I just thought it looked funny.


----------



## pjk (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is a picture of my hands solving the cube in 2008 at a competition.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 13, 2020)

Roux. Simple enough. (I don't look like a partially solved cube RL!)


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 13, 2020)

A cubing club I designed for my school


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 13, 2020)

A picture of a cube head on turned on the R side. I found it whilst looking for a stencil for art


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is a design I made by myself whilst messing around in explain everything.


----------



## Mischiiii (Feb 13, 2020)

Well my name comes from my best friends grandmother. My name is Michael (short Michi). She has n dialect and pronounced it Mischiiii. So thats where it came from. 

My Avatar is simply a cube mosaic referring to the standard Avatar in this Forum displaying the first letter of your name.


----------



## T.A.V (Feb 13, 2020)

My avatar is me, drawn by me.

I drew it in Affinity Designer 4 years ago. Original pic was from my pre-wedding photo shoot


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm sure no one can guess where mine came from.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm sure no one can guess where mine came from.



It's obviously the QQ method, who could miss that?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Stands for Quborwowi Qbornikow.


----------



## Sion (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a pen with a duck head on it. the angle seemed to be prime quality, so I decided to use it as my profile picture.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine is my Youtube channel logo. Yeah, real creative.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

I think when I get home from school I'm going to take a profile picture. It's going to be something like the picture on my channel page (MJS Cubing, if you want to see it). I really feel like I should have one after 3 months being a member


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think when I get home from school I'm going to take a profile picture. It's going to be something like the picture on my channel page (MJS Cubing, if you want to see it). I really feel like I should have one after 3 months being a member



I didn't have one for a couple months, got one when I changed my name


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

I didn't


ProStar said:


> I didn't have one for a couple months, got one when I changed my name


I changed my picture. It's my YouTube avatar.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's my YouTube avatar.


I subscribed.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I subscribed.


Thanks! Do you have a youtube channel? I'll sub.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Thanks! Do you have a youtube channel? I'll sub.


No, I don't. I'm thinking about it, though.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, I don't. I'm thinking about it, though.


You should! You don't even have to show your face. You can use your phone for a camera, as long as it is newer than an iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4. All phones newer than that have cameras that are fine.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You should! You don't even have to show your face. You can use your phone for a camera, as long as it is newer than an iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4. All phones newer than that have cameras that are fine.


I have a Galaxy J3 lol. The camera is still fine, though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You should! You don't even have to show your face. You can use your phone for a camera, as long as it is newer than an iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4. All phones newer than that have cameras that are fine.


Also, what video editor do you use?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Also, what video editor do you use?



You can use iMovie as an editor, you don't need to buy some fancy software


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can use iMovie as an editor, you don't need to buy some fancy software


I don't have an Apple device, so...


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I don't have an Apple device, so...



I'm pretty sure Microsoft has a iMovie equivalent available, and I don't know about Linux.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

More on the topic of the thread, guess why my pic is what it is. You'll never be able to do it.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> More on the topic of the thread, guess why my pic is what it is. You'll never be able to do it.



a mathematical formula stating that e^iπ+1=x


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> a mathematical formula stating that e^iπ+1=x


that doesnt answer my challenge. You failed. =P Also your math terminology hurts me.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 14, 2020)

My friend did a 15 sec drawing of me.


----------



## MCsheepy (Mar 5, 2022)

Hazel said:


> Whenever I see a user with a human or humanoid in their avatar, I always subconsciously think of the person as that figure. For example, if someone's profile picture is of a Muppet, I'll imagine them to look like that muppet. It's only recently crossed my mind that many people look nothing like their profile pictures  Some people's avatars are super interesting, too!
> 
> So, what's the origin of your avatar?
> I'll start: my avatar is a drawing I found of Futaba Sakura, my favorite character from my favorite video game, Persona 5.


My avatar literally everywhere + my main


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 5, 2022)

My current pfp is used across most platforms. I literally spent 5 minutes on Blender, bevelling a cube, UV mapping it, and adding a tiny glow effect from the centre. It isn’t a lot of effort but I think it looks pretty cool so I’ll stick with it.


----------



## Burrito (Mar 12, 2022)

A friend made this for me and I changed the background and added the glasses (kinda a trademark thing)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 22, 2022)

I used a King Harkinian pick from the CDI zelda games for a while. I just now switched my profile pick because I wanted to and I couldn't think of anything more funny than the Pooh Train.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 24, 2022)

*giggles* Where should I begin?


----------



## silunar (Mar 25, 2022)

exusiai from arknights with roux slapped onto her face
i used to use unedited anime/anime style pfps usually but this is a cubing site so yeah
made by me photoshop


----------

